

Ask HN: Have ideas, not the skill (Yet) - krainboltgreene

So I've been watching HN for a while now (2..3 months) and I'm just amazed at the amount of wisdom (good and bad) that floats around here. Big names.<p>I think it's pretty obvious that by having an account here I'm interested in startups and creating my own startups. I even have a few ideas in the back of my head (things I've attempted to do and only imagined).<p>The problem is that I simply don't have the skill or knowledge. I try to work on my projects but ultimately I realize that I won't be able to finish them on my own (yet).<p>So here's my question to Hacker News: Should I just ram through and keep hacking away on the projects or should I take my ideas to people who <i>can</i> do them/like them and sit back and watch?<p>Side question: If the latter, where should I present my ideas and <i>how</i>?
======
dget
It'll probably be most rewarding long-term to keep hacking away at them,
especially if you've already taken the first step to begin.

If you're getting stuck at specific blocks, it's likely that you'll be able to
find some resource to get you through it.

~~~
krainboltgreene
Right now the most difficult part is login stuff. <form> bull crap is
bullcrap. :P

------
pedalpete
It depends on what you want to do with your ideas.

If you want to just give them away and see where it gets you, then go with
that option.

If you want to pay somebody or share the development of a project with
somebody, then find that person, and do that.

If you absolutely must get something done, then do it yourself.

That is how I got started in programming. Every programmer I spoke to about a
project told me it couldn't be done. I didn't believe them, so I learned how
to code, and built it myself.

It worked as a program, but failed as a business. Now I have the skills to not
only build my own projects, but to help others.

~~~
krainboltgreene
That...doesn't answer my question(s) at all.

 _Should I just ram through and keep hacking away on the projects or should I
take my ideas to people who can do them/like them and sit back and watch?_

 _If the latter, where should I present my ideas and how?_

You pretty much just restated my post in statement form.

------
keefe
You should do neither. If you present good ideas to people that can execute
them when you can't, why wouldn't they just take them? You should just be
patient, take a passive note for some additional months. Write out your ideas
on paper. Write down your skills. Depending on your age, consider going to
university or getting work to bring up your skills. Once you are able to
execute a significant portion of the work, then and only then is it time to
move forward.

------
antipaganda
Do it yourself, and learn the skills along the way.

\- If your idea doesn't work, you will at least have new skills to show for
your time.

\- No-one will be as passionate or committed to your idea as you.

\- There are a lot of ideas out there. The ones that succeed are the ones
which are backed by passion and commitment.

------
coryl
If you enjoy programming, keep doing it and learn it.

If you don't, make friends with someone who does. And develop other skills
along the way.

Once you've made friends/networked with some people, you can present your
ideas to them and see if they're interested in working with you.

------
krainboltgreene
_post script_ Most of my ideas usually involve having see X service and
writing down a bullet list of ways to improve it/make it easier. IE UX/UI
stuff.

------
Mz
Alternately: Spend some time wondering what you are "missing" and try to find
a means to get that. For me, my health issues are a major obstacle. So getting
well is my first priority. I have some secondary issues I am also working on,
but I am clear that nothing will work as long as that personal issue remains a
show-stopper.

